# Used Barbour coats -- safe bets, classic designs?



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd like to get myself a Barbour coat, preferably a gently-used one from eBay. What's considered a classic? Would like something fairly versatile for casual wear. The 'Sapper' and 'Beaufort' seem to be very popular at Orvis.

Also, any gotchas or things to consider with those coats, especially if buying used?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Size: Ordering in your coat size will be fine, although if you wish to wear it over a blazer, you might consider going up one size.

Style: You can't go wrong with a Bedale or a Beaufort or a Border. If you're over 6' tall, steer clear of a Bedale. Border are a good bit longer than Beauforts. I am 6'4", and the sleeves on my Beaufort are fine, but my shirt cuffs sometimes stick out, which I dislike. Sizing up might obviate this. They do not, unfortunately, make tall sizes.

Used: There are two large dangers here: one, the coat might not have been waxed properly, or washed in a machine, in which case the coat can never properly be waxed; two, the coat might smell. I purchased a nearly-new Belstaff Countryman, probably from the 1970s or early 1980s, perfect in every way except for a rather strong canvas smell. It's not unpleasant, just pronounced. Given how much I seem to sweat when I wear a Barbour, even going for short walks, the thought of a coat soaked in someone else's sweat is nauseating.

Where to buy: I've strong advocated Best in Country UK which offers the best online prices for Barbours anywhere. You could probably get a new kit (liner, hood, etc.) for the price of a gently-used Barbour on Ebay. It all depends on the exchange rate.

Spend some time in Orvis determining fit / style...unless you have a Barbour store nearby, which I happily do. In fact, on Saturday they were doing FREE in-store rewaxes if you were among the first 25 customers in the door.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've purchased several used Barbours on eBay. I find that buying in your coat size is a good idea, since the classic models are cut quite boxy for wear with a liner or thick sweater underneath. If you have an Orvis nearby, it's useful for trying them on but also for using their repair service. The prices for waxing and repairs are very reasonable and the jackets I've sent have come back looking brand new. 
If you're buying new and the exchange rate is in your favor, Best in the Country is a good option. Shipping to the US is 25 pounds and there is a customs charge of about $20 as well. You can get as good a deal at Orvis using one of their frequent $25 off coupons and buying a couple of discounted gift cards online (usually 15-20% off).


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

You might also want to check Aaron's of Eastham. I bought my Bedale from them a couple years ago, brand new, for $139. Granted, I was lucky to find a clearance item in my size, but they regularly have many coats at significant reductions. Great to deal with too!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Be VERY careful about buying Barbour on eBay. Lotsa fakes.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

This is one purchase where I'd advocate not going the used route. I've thrifted a few that have been nice but without being able to handle one, I wouldn't go near a used one unless I really trusted the seller--i.e. I'd have no hesitation buying from the folks here--but an anonymous ebay buyer? No way. As mentioned above these can be really funky smelling if not taken care of.

I'll second the rewaxing service of Orvis. Just got mine back the other day. In and out it was about 4 weeks. $39 total. Can't beat that.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

One potential problem with a used Barbour from eBay is the age of the coat and the difficulty in finding a liner for it if you want to "winterize." I bought a Border in London in 1994 and used it for a number of years as a spring and fall weather-resistent coat. About a year ago, I thought a liner would be nice to have to stretch it to three-seasons use. But recent liners don't have the snaps that my coat required. Fortunately I found a vintage liner on eBay UK. But I never saw another source for them.

Since you're in Chicago, the suggestion above for the UK vendor that could provide the entire kit, including winter lining, sounds like a good one.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Am currently in the market for my 3rd Barbour. Have a Bedale that looks like it has been worked to death and dragged through the briars and wood lot (which it has), a Beaufort that is working towards being a yard work coat and currently have my eyes on a Gamefair which is just a tad shorter than a Border, and which Orvis stores had marked down to around $250 this past summer. Both Gamefair and Border are long enough to cover a sport coat or blazer which I like. I think I'd agree with others about the possibility of fakes on ebay.
Tom


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Countryattire.co.uk have a lot of models. I bought one on Amazon.co.uk recently, well priced.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a Beaufort I bought new some years back and had been searching ebay for a nice Border for quite awhile & finally found one that was in great shape for only $90 shipped. Good deals are out there, you just have to know exactly what you're looking for & then get a bit lucky. Watch ebay for awhile so you can get an idea of what's a good price and the varying conditions of jackets out there. And if you want to buy new, there are deals out there as well. You'll have your Barbour for the rest of your life and will wear it more than you think, so it's Ok to spend more than you planned if it comes down to it.

Brian


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I picked up a couple of used Barbours in the thrift exchange, and am pleased with both of them. I'll likely have them rewaxed next year. If you're in a hurry I would go new. I'm a big advocate of buying used, but I was hesitant to buy a used Barbour on ebay. I just wasn't sure what I would get.


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

CMDC said:


> I'll second the rewaxing service of Orvis. Just got mine back the other day. In and out it was about 4 weeks. $39 total. Can't beat that.


Actually, you can. The Georgetown shop has an annual free waxing day. Unfortunately it was last Saturday but if you stop in and ask to join their mailing list they will let you know next year. I believe other Barbour stores offer this, as well.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

K Street said:


> Actually, you can. The Georgetown shop has an annual free waxing day. Unfortunately it was last Saturday but if you stop in and ask to join their mailing list they will let you know next year. I believe other Barbour stores offer this, as well.


Actually, I did. Maybe we saw each other there?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

K Street said:


> Actually, you can. The Georgetown shop has an annual free waxing day. Unfortunately it was last Saturday but if you stop in and ask to join their mailing list they will let you know next year. I believe other Barbour stores offer this, as well.


They also offered $50 off a jacket last Saturday. I bought a Beaufort. (They offered 25% off a jacket during their grand opening two years ago.)


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> Actually, I did. Maybe we saw each other there?


Actually, we did not. I required no waxing this year.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

In my mind Barbour waxed jackets are meant for bad weather and woodsy activities, which means harder use than dress clothing. The wax also molds the jacket to the shape of the wearer, and can impart a smell as metioned. So I don't think I would buy a used Barbour. To me a new Barbour is worth the money, because you buy it once and wear it forever.


----------



## bllusc (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought my first Barbour, a sage Beaufort when I was in University in Ottawa at age 22 in 1988. My eldest son is now wearing the same jacket while he attends University in Ottawa. It fits him, but not me anymore! Still looks great. I bought a Border in 1995 (sized up) and thats my go to coat, fits over sports jackets and blazers. They are the best and the longer you have them, the better they grow on you. I wouldn't buy anything else.

Brian


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> Be VERY careful about buying Barbour on eBay. Lotsa fakes.


Are you serious? People fake Barbour?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

dkoernert said:


> Are you serious? People fake Barbour?


Yep. Material (waxed cotton) is cheap. It's a "premium" brand.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

bestinthecountry.co.uk

New jackets for about 2/3s the price or better. I've gotten three from there in the past 2 years. Most of the time they give you a free Barbour scarf as well.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

https://www.barbour.com/us/counterfeit-education



dkoernert said:


> Are you serious? People fake Barbour?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Wow. I had no idea they were in that high demand.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

dkoernert said:


> Wow. I had no idea they were in that high demand.


Neither did I until I moved back east. It seems that every other person around here is in a Barbour. Now granted, it's tony Georgetown, but still...

Makes me wish I had brought my Belstaff Countryman here for the year instead of three different Barbours.

I can't wait to get back to California.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Trip English said:


> bestinthecountry.co.uk
> 
> New jackets for about 2/3s the price or better. I've gotten three from there in the past 2 years. Most of the time they give you a free Barbour scarf as well.


Trip, what was your delivered price? I'm planning a purchase for my wife and I emailed bestinthecountry for an idea on price. The cost of shipping and customs doesn't put it that far below buying locally, and the hassle of a possible return has me on the fence.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

^ why would you need to email them? Their website is pretty self explanatory. 

Take their list, deduct 20% for Vat, add 25 pounds for shipping, and voila. 

Of course you may have to pay duty but that can't be more than 10% can it?


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ Looks as if bestinthecountry no longer ships outside of the EEU.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Walter Denton said:


> ^^ Looks as if bestinthecountry no longer ships outside of the EEU.


That's unfortunate. I wonder why.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^ strange. I just looked at it 2 nights ago and that wasn't the case. Hmmm.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Another vote for buying new if you could manage. I'm on my 2nd coat (Border, now Bedale) and I view some of the benefits of ownership is making the transition from new to used a reflection of my use. My English friends when I used to live there used to always say they could spot Americans a mile away (they had some more colloquial language) because Americans liked their Barbours looking brand new, while the Brits would hide them away and beat on them before letting them out in public.

Appreciate the suggestion of using Orvis for re-proofing. I've also used a place in Vermont (Green Mountain Outfitters?) will very good result - they also did a fair bit of patchwork.

Also, does anyone out there have experience re-proofing the "Sylkoil" finish? Personally, I don't think it handles torrential downpours as well as the old stuff, but would be interested in other's opinions.


----------



## alexaristoi (Apr 11, 2010)

this guide is nice:


----------



## MGMTphd (Oct 29, 2011)

I have approximately 44 used Barbour jackets that I've accumulated from high-end consignment shops in Europe. I've been selling them locally and on eBay, and was hoping to use AskAndy as a forum to sell them. However, I cannot post in that section.
Here is what I know about used Barbour jackets, having dealt with them for a while now:
1) Barbour jackets have a strong unique odor which some initially find unappealing but often eventually grow to appreciate.

2) Barbour jackets are hunting style jackets, designed to be worn over other clothing, and may appear boxy to some when worn appropriately.

3) It is considered far more appealing for a Barbour jacket to appear worn. In fact it is so desirable that a Barbour jacket look worn that the LA Times reported that after purchasing a new Barbour wax jacket English gentry would be sure to put it in on a muddy road and then run the jacket over with their Land Rover (Kuel, 9/22/1991) in order for the Barbour jacket to appear properly worn.

4) Recently, for a firm as old as Barbour, it has begun selling many newer styles and tweaking  the designs of their traditional styles. As our jackets are gently worn, authentic, used Barbour jackets, most reflect a slightly older design standard of the traditional styles. We do have some newer designs interspersed within our inventory, including some Sylkoil coats. In order to keep our costs as low as possible, we can not guarantee that you will receive an older design, or a newer design of your desired style (you will get a Beaufort, or a Bedale, or a Moorland, etc. but we can't promise whether your Barbour jacket is a current design or an older design of the style). We also can not guarantee that you will get a cotton wax or Sylkoil wax version, but the vast majority of our inventory is of the recent older standards and therefore are cotton wax. Most of our customers don't care about the type of wax, or if the design is a generation or two older than the current design of a style, of the Barbour jacket they purchase because the designs are very similar or identical in appearance to most people.

5) Please look at www.barbour.com to learn about the proper care of Barbour jackets. With proper care these jackets are designed to last a lifetime. One can also send Barbour jackets back to Barbour for reconditioning if it becomes necessary. While listed on their website, there is one important tip that bears repeating DO NOT WASH THESE JACKETS NOR TAKE THEM TO MOST DRY CLEANERS. Improper cleaning methods will often irreparably destroy these beautiful jackets.

6) Barbour wax jackets typically come in a few colors: sage, brown, navy, and black. We don't usually see black Barbour wax jackets. While we usually have the other three colors, it should be stated to new Barbour fans that as wax jackets each one has a unique hue within each color. This comes as each coat of wax on each jacket ages differently and hence has a slightly different hue. Typically Barbour enthusiasts report that when a new coat of wax is placed on a jacket it will initially be undistinguishable from others newly waxed jackets of the same color. As these jackets are worn, they will again develop their own unique hue over time.

Check for Barbour on Etsy under TheDapperChap and you'll see how to contact and transact.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 23, 2009)

I was flying somewhere and ran into a friend from my old hometown. He is a man of considerably more means than I and I noticed that he had a real Barbour and it looked appropriately waxy, shiny, wrinkled and unconstructed. Not beat up but certainly worn a bit. I was wearing my Brooks Brothers fake Barbour (made in Thailand though, as noted on a label on the inside, cloth plaid lining made in England) which was not shiny, not nearly as wrinkled and tidily constructed. 

I like my fake Barbour. When I tried it on it immediately felt comfortable and was well fitted and nicely detailed with a silly but endearing blood or poacher's pocket in the tail. Neat. 

I had bought the jacket while christmas shopping and when I went back after the holidays and noticed it at 50% off, I expressed my surprise to the pleasant lady who sold it to me. She didn't hesitate for a second. She refunded me the difference in price with a smile. Another satisfactory Brooks experience and the reason I go back.

I wear the jacket quite often as I live on the Wet Coast now where it doesn't get too cold but is often, as the name suggests, wet. With a fleece vest underneath, it's a perfect winter jacket and not out of place on the construction site which I must frequently visit. It is also appropriate to many other outdoor activities with the added bonus that it doesn't get too warm indoors.

I am, as you can tell, pleased with my fake Barbour and remarked (to myself, of course) that it looked a little more stylish than my friend's shiny and wrinkled real Barbour.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Another vote for buying new. I won't buy used clothing that can't be washed or dry cleaned (ties being the one exception).


----------



## JoshT (Jul 31, 2010)

Slight tangent, but here's another vote for Country Attire. Good prices, good service and speedy shipping. Recommended.


----------

